

Apple Responds to iPhone Jailbreaking Decision - there
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2367037,00.asp

======
GiraffeNecktie
So they're basically saying "We support this device as long as you don't mess
around with the way we've configured it. If you do, you're on your own." Seems
like a reasonable position to me. They can only support a known configuration.

